# Vacant Pulpit



## Theogenes

We are looking for a new pastor. Are there any recent seminary graduates out there who may be interested in a call to an RCUS church? Also, if you are still in seminary and interested contact me as well. You can PM me.
Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Berean

> Harvest Reformed Church (RCUS), Minot, ND









Not ND, but close enough.


----------



## Ivan

God bless your search...if I were paedo...


----------



## Ivan

Joshua said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless your search...if I were paedo...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were an infant?
Click to expand...


Yup, I'm too old to go to ND.


----------



## Theogenes

You're NEVER too old to go to North Dakota! In fact the cooler temperatures help preserve the body longer than those who live in hotter, more humid climates! How long would a pound of hamburger last on your kitchen counter compared to in your refrigerator or freezer?!? 

-----Added 6/8/2009 at 03:32:37 EST-----



Berean said:


> Harvest Reformed Church (RCUS), Minot, ND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ND, but close enough.
Click to expand...


Minnesota is for those wimps who can't handle ND (and I can say that because I'm from Minnesota!)


----------



## LawrenceU

Interested in a Baptist?


----------



## Theogenes

LawrenceU said:


> Interested in a Baptist?



Could he subscribe to the Three Forms of Unity and embrace infant baptism??


----------

